# Problemfisch Forellenbarsch?



## hanzz (21. September 2021)

Edit
Titel ist korrigiert


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. September 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Forellenbarsch ist aber kein Sonnenbarsch.


und ? was willst Du uns damit sagen?


----------



## Orothred (21. September 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> und ? was willst Du uns damit sagen?



Dass vorher Sonnenbarsch statt Forellenbarsch im Titel stand, was mittlerweile korrigiert wurde


----------



## rustaweli (21. September 2021)

Naja, mal ganz egoistisch gesehen, über eine Einbürgerung vom Bass würde ich mehr freuen denn über Grundel u Waller.


----------



## rustaweli (21. September 2021)

Gibt es die hier eigentlich auch "einsetzbar fertig" zu kaufen? 
Frage nur für nen Freund zwecks seinem Gartenteich.


----------



## Hering 58 (21. September 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Gibt es die hier eigentlich auch "einsetzbar fertig" zu kaufen?
> Frage nur für nen Freund zwecks seinem Gartenteich.


Für deinen Freund: Im Zoofachhandel und von Fischzuchten werden sie für Aquarien und Gartenteiche angeboten.








						Warnung vor Raubfisch: Angler um Hilfe gebeten – Forellenbarsche gefährden einheimische Fische | Nordkurier.de
					

Der Forellenbarsch ist ein Raubfisch – der eigentlich nicht in Deutschland lebt. Jetzt wurde er in Brandenburg entdeckt, vielleicht auch bald in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern.




					www.nordkurier.de


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (21. September 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Gibt es die hier eigentlich auch "einsetzbar fertig" zu kaufen?
> Frage nur für nen Freund zwecks seinem Gartenteich.



Für einen FobaPu.


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. September 2021)

Geiler Fisch - darf gerne alle kleinen Hechte fressen...40-70er Barsche...einfach irre...und der Drill erst...in der Küche wohl auch top...



R.S.


----------



## thanatos (21. September 2021)

Problemfisch in der Havel ??? Barsch ist Barsch , übrigens hat Max von dem Borne ihn vor x Jahren  zusammen mit 
Sonnenbarsch , Zwergwels und einer weiteren Fischart  " einzubürgern " versucht . er ist verschwunden 
als einzigen problematischen Fisch in einigen kleineren Gewässern ist der Zwergwels geblieben .
Den Sonnenbarsch kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung nicht als schädlich bezeichnen .


----------



## jkc (21. September 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> Barsch ist Barsch,...


Ich glaube, das hat am Victoriasee auch schonmal jemand gedacht.


----------



## feko (21. September 2021)

Die Fische brauchen natürlich ein Habitat was den Bedürfnissen entspricht.
Wird ein lokales Problem bleiben.
Ich erinnere an den gelben Drachenwels.
Lg


----------



## rustaweli (21. September 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Geiler Fisch - darf gerne alle kleinen Hechte fressen...40-70er Barsche...einfach irre...und der Drill erst...in der Küche wohl auch top...
> 
> 
> 
> R.S.


Hecht? Dachte den Musky gibt es gratis obendrauf.


----------



## rippi (21. September 2021)

Forellenbarsche sind Sonnenbarsche.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. September 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Forellenbarsche sind Sonnenbarsche.


Hallo,

richtig, wie der Schwarzbarsch auch.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## thanatos (22. September 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Forellenbarsche sind Sonnenbarsche.


kann ich nur grinsen - bleib mal bei deinen Pokemons - Vorsicht vor Pumeluf 
Forellenbarsch - Micropterus salmoides
Sonnenbarsch - Lepomis gibbosus 
P.s. lesen bildet - Videospiele verb......


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. September 2021)

Vorsicht im Glashaus:
Micropterus ist eine Gattung von Süßwasserfischen aus der Familie der Centrarchidae ( Sonnenfische, Sonnenbarsch) zu denen aber auch die Gattung Lepomis, Pomoxis, Enneacanthus , Centrarchus , Archoplites, Ambloplites und Acantharchus gehören_. _


----------



## Michael.S (22. September 2021)

Am Ebro werden Forellenbarsche doch regelmäßig besetzt . so schlimm können sie dann ja nicht sein , es gibt aber noch eine interessante Barschart aus Amerika der Smallmouthbarsch


----------



## Pescador (22. September 2021)

Der Forellenbarsch wäre an unseren deutschen Gewässern eine invasive Art, mit allen negativen Folgen für die heimischen Arten. Habe noch kein Gewässer in Deutschland befischt, in welchem er vorkommt. Weder gezielt besetzt, noch eingeschleppt.
Ich kenne den Forellenbarsch sehr gut als interessanten Angelfisch und als hervorragenden Speisefisch. Habe ihn jahrelang gezielt befischt an portugiesischen Flüssen und Stauseen.
In der fischereilichen Bewirtschaftung macht diese Spezies allerdings mit Artenvielfalt kurzen Prozess ...


----------



## rheinfischer70 (22. September 2021)

Da die Barsche begehrte Angelfische sind, werden viele eine Ausbreitung begrüßen. Ähnlich wie beim Wels wird es bei ausreichender Vermehrung regelmäßigen Eimerbesatz geben.
Wahrscheinlich aber wird sich diese interessante Barschart nicht besonders stark vermehren.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. September 2021)

Forellenbarsche sollen tatsächlich zur Familie der Sonnenbarsche gehören, so habe ich es ebenfalls im Internet gelesen.

Zugegeben habe ich bei dem Wort "Sonnenbarsch" allerdings auch eher diese kleinen bläulich schimmernden Barsche vor Augen, die ich als Kind einst massenhaft in einem französischen Entwässerungsgraben fing.

Für mich sind alles Sonnenbarsche, auch unsere wirklich schönen Flussbarsche. 

_"Ist der erste Fisch ein Barsch, scheint mir die Sonne aus dem Ars...h."  _


----------



## Lajos1 (22. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Forellenbarsche sollen tatsächlich zur Familie der Sonnenbarsche gehören, so habe ich es ebenfalls im Internet gelesen.
> 
> Zugegeben habe ich bei dem Wort "Sonnenbarsch" allerdings auch eher diese kleinen bläulich schimmernden Barsche vor Augen, die ich als Kind einst massenhaft in einem französischen Entwässerungsgraben fing.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ja, Forellenbarsche (wie auch der Schwarzbarsch) gehören zur Ordnung der Sonnenbarschartigen und zur Familie der Sonnenbarsche.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. September 2021)

Bei den Amis gibt es so einige Barscharten, welche sicherlich fast alle zu den Sonnenbarschen zählen werden, die man sich auch hier gut an der Angel und in der Pfanne vorstellen könnte. Nicht umsonst ist dort eine ganze Freizeitindustrie rund um Black Crappie & Co. entstanden. Der Oberbegriff Panfish kommt sicherlich auch nicht von ungefähr.

Trotzdem, wenn ich hier an unsere leider ja doch recht häufig verbutteten Flussbarschbestände denke, dann täte eine weitere verbuttete Barschart unserer heimischen Fischwelt keinen Gefallen. Gerade solche Neozoen brauchen in der Fremde schon optimale Lebensbedingungen, um sich tatsächlich so zu entwickeln wie etwa in der Heimat.

Man denke nur an die unzähligen kleinen Katzenwelse, die auch hier immer weiter auf dem Vormarsch sind. In ihrer Heimat können die Viecher wohl bis zu 60cm lang werden und sind aufgrund ihres schmackhaften Fleisches begehrte Speisefische. Bei uns findet man hingegen meist leider nur stark verbuttete Bestände, die sich unter der Wasseroberfläche über alles hermachen.

In dem bereits erwähnten französischen Entwässerungsgraben fing ich damals aber sogar einen 50er Katzenwels, auf Köderfisch. Leider schmeckte das Fleisch nicht gut, da der Graben zur Entwässerung eines recht moorigen Gebietes diente. In Deutschland hingegen sind Katzenwelse gebietsweise nicht weniger lästig oder aber schädlich, wie etwa die unzähligen Grundeln.


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. September 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich aber wird sich diese interessante Barschart nicht besonders stark vermehren.


Da würde ich mich angesichts der zunehmenden Erwärmung nicht drauf verlassen wollen


----------



## thanatos (22. September 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja, Forellenbarsche (wie auch der Schwarzbarsch) gehören zur Ordnung der Sonnenbarschartigen und zur Familie der Sonnenbarsche.
> 
> ...


ja so isses - der Kranich und das Blesshuhn gehören zur Familie der Rallen - naja auf jeden Fall sind 
sie Vögel und wenn meine Tante ein " Sackerl " hätte wär sie mein Onkel - ok?
Ob sich ein Besatz fortpflanzt oder nur dort überlebt ist wohl von Fall zu Fall verschieden .
Ist bei heimischen Fischen ebenso - Umsetzungen von Rapfen ,Alanden und Giebeln aus Seen 
die sogar über ein Fließgewässer verbunden sind haben keinen Nachwuchs gebracht sind aber gut 
abgewachsen .


----------



## rippi (22. September 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> ja so isses - der Kranich und das Blesshuhn gehören zur Familie der Rallen - naja auf jeden Fall sind
> sie Vögel und wenn meine Tante ein " Sackerl " hätte wär sie mein Onkel - ok?
> Ob sich ein Besatz fortpflanzt oder nur dort überlebt ist wohl von Fall zu Fall verschieden .
> Ist bei heimischen Fischen ebenso - Umsetzungen von Rapfen ,Alanden und Giebeln aus Seen
> ...


Also bitte, Kraniche sind keine Rallen. Ich denke, mein lieber thanatos, du solltest wohl dich eher mal mit Pokemon beschäftigen und wieso Kangama-Nachwuchslinge den Schädel ihrer toten Mutter aufsetzen um sich zu Tragosso zu entwickeln.


----------



## thanatos (22. September 2021)

lieber rippi - tut mir echt leid - dann haben Brehm und Brockhaus und einige andere sich wohl geirrt,
echt - ich habe dem Geschriebenen vertraut .
nee nee Pokemons - als mein Enkel noch klein war ,nun ist er auch schon 1/4 Jahrhundert alt ,wollte 
er mich in den Schwachsinn reinziehen - mein Argument ich nehme Pummeluf und wenn das Ding singt
ist Ruhe , ende aus .


----------

